# Has anyone got a husky



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I ask........ as our local rescue centre had the most beautiful husky the other day, I was talking to the guy that runs the centre ( I was making a donation) and he said that the dog must go to a home that has another husky as they are part of a pack...........his words not mine, but I thought worth posting if anyone is actually wanting one.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

He's talking rubbish - I know lots of people with only 1 husky (bloody hairy great things they are!) All dogs are pack animals and they usually only act like one if you have more than 3 together.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

There is definately a member on here with a husky as he has got it as an avatar. Think I knows who it is just gonna find im................yep tis as I thought Kelcat has one called Pushka a beautiful dog. :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

stevenjonathan said:


> He's talking rubbish - I know lots of people with only 1 husky (bloody hairy great things they are!) All dogs are pack animals and they usually only act like one if you have more than 3 together.


 I am only repeating what the guy told me and he has been known locally for years for caring for rescue dogs, the dog itself was a beauty and wasn't that big.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, he's half right. All dogs are pack animals, maybe what he meant was it would be preferable for the dog in question to be placed with another. Trouble is, even if they're wrong, the rescue centres are right, as they're the ones with the dogs, and they dictate the rules of adopting them.

However, Kelcat will know best, but I feel that as a really really working type breed, its more essential to actually understand and work a Husky, as the poor blessed things get sooooooooo bored. Like what we does when we've got nothing to do. 

I couldnt have a Husky, for 2 reasons.

(i) I havent to available time to walk and run and work onne long enough.

(ii) She says I cant have another dog. I pointed out that other people we see on the daily walks have 4 or 5 dogs, and she pointed out back, theat the ones we see are Pekes and Yorkies, and theres a difference between them and Shepherd/mastiff/husky sized dogs.


----------



## 114172 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Huskies*

I have Huskies, As a newbie I will refain from quoting people talking rubbish on this thread. Huskies are very much a pack animal and it's much better if you have two or more.
The husky is a working breed, working as a team and a team needs more than one. Huskies have become a fashion item and breeders have been selling them for high prices without regard to who will be homing them.

More often than not a husky would prefer to be in a pack of huskies.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> I ask........ as our local rescue centre had the most beautiful husky the other day, I was talking to the guy that runs the centre ( I was making a donation) and he said that the dog must go to a home that has another husky as they are part of a pack...........his words not mine, but I thought worth posting if anyone is actually wanting one.


I have a Siberian Husky [In sunny Spain] also from a rescue centre where she had been "Held" for 4 years..........She is a fantastic dog and part of a pack, as we also have 4 Westies, Germen Shep, 4 hunters etc =11.......

She is loyal, but indifferent. She has one mind and that is her's. I would say almost a cat in dogs body. Only problem is we have a terrible job keeping her in...she can scramble over a 6ft wall and takes off, sometimes all night. No real problem as we are in the Sierra's but I would hate her to get into trouble.

..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our daughter and son in law own a beautiful Siberian Husky named Mya.
She is about 20 months old now.
My wife looks after her in the daytime as son in law works with me and daughter works full time too.
Mya is perfectly well with our four Shelties and one Rough collie. Smaller dogs may be a problem
She was a quick learner and has been house clean from day one. Moulting seems to be perpetual.
Both of our gardens are about one third of an acre so running space is no problem
She has a soft bite like a labrador, can run forever and can sense movement in the hedgerows with great accuracy.
The only thing that we dare not do is let her off the lead as she will chase anything that moves. This seems to be commonplace with huskies. They are head strong but loveable.
Knowing the problems would not prevent me from owning one.


Why is the dog in recue and how old is it.

Regards
Dave P


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Friend of mine at work breeds them along with Malamuts. He has 21 at the last count. His wife shows them and they are regularly winners or reserve champions, (including Crufts) and have been on Blue Peter. 

He races them in teams hauling an old Quad without an engine. He says they will run for miles and miles..... Think of the Iditarod in Alaska...

They are pack animals, basically they are wolves. They will dig your garden, jump high walls etc etc. 

I am sure anyone with one or a dozen will tell you similar stories.

Enjoy


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi - sorry for the late reply - storms took out our phone lines.
All of above is correct - also all wrong, it depends on the dog & the owner.
We only have Pushka & she is the softest daftest dog - with us & people she knows - just doesn't really like other dogs all that much ,I should add that Pushka comes to work with us & our 20 staff & has free range of the offices (even her own couch) so probably see's us all as her pack. We have friends with 6 & they are inseperable - it really does depend on the dog - & huskies really do have incredibly independant personalities.
Sadly thanks to Disney Corp they are cropping up more & more often in rescue centres - because people buy the image without bothering to find out what they need as a dog.
Huskies are pretty notorious for damage if left alone - I don't think it's a pack thing I think it's a low boredom threshold - they really thrive on company - see end of post
As an example Pushka has; 3-5 mile run at least 5 mornings a week, 2-3 mile walk every lunchtime and same each evening - we also have a large garden & she plays [/U]a lot of fetch & chase. Most husky owners will also tell you they shouldn't be off the lead - put simply they'll run further than you can & faster than you can. They will also kill most small things & have a go at most large things if they think they can get away with it.
Pushka (& to be fair all the other huskies we've ever met) is fabulous with people - if she doesn't like them or they annoy her she simply walks off.
We wouldn't be without her for the world - but you do need to know what to expect.
husky damage - good for a laugh at others expense


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our daughter and son in law own a beautiful Siberian Husky named Mya.
> She is about 20 months old now.
> My wife looks after her in the daytime as son in law works with me and daughter works full time too.
> Mya is perfectly well with our four Shelties and one Rough collie. Smaller dogs may be a problem
> ...


 Hi Dave sorry but I don't know why the dog is in rescue all I can tell you it was beautiful such soul in its eyes and apparently around 12 months old.

The guy that has it is http://www.skegnessstandard.co.uk/CustomPages/CustomPage.aspx?PageID=63874 the dog seemed really calm and had a jacket on saying I need a home, if I didn't have two welshies I could have just brought it home there and then.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Told you Kelcat would know. 


I was very nearly right tho' 'specially about the boredom and exercise things........mind, tats not clever really, all dogs are like it, just ome more than others.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

In responce to the original question the answer would be "sometimes, and I take lozenges to reduce the soreness"


----------



## 114172 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kelcat have you ever let Pushka work in harness, it's a joy to watch. ?

What breeder is Pushka from. ?

I could always tell if Sabahk my pack leader didn't like anyone, he would just ignore them and lay at the top of the stairs until they left. 
Disney artist were staying and based the drawings for the film Balto on my breeders pack when Sabahk was just born.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Brynvolk
Pushka's never pulled a sled (in harness) - her reaction to our friends team was too volatile.
She run's with me in an adapted chest harness - it may give me an unfair advantage up hill :wink: 
Breeder was called Follytails - 'cos we'd seen the parents and other puppies - sadly he had a very messy divorce a few months later which split up his packs and seemed to take his heart out of it. We went back a couple of years later (just in the area) & it was very sad - defo wouldn't recommend him based on that visit.

As for the original post - if someone has the time & energy I'm sure they'll end up with a wonderful pet - the only thing I'd check is that it isn't from a 'racing only' background - if so you might be taking on a lot of rehabilitation.


----------



## 118746 (Dec 12, 2008)

Only registered as I own 2 huskys and yeah they are definatly easier and happier in pairs. Thats not saying that you cant have them on there own, as you can.. Its simply easier IMO lol

Anyways, if any of you guys/gals are interested, my wife runs a husky owners forum (www.husky-owners.com/forum/index.php) which has not long since been started.

This is one of mine - Kimba


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for joining and for the picture of your lovely dog.


----------



## 118746 (Dec 12, 2008)

Its funny he looks tired there, but he's of his rocker usually LOL ....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All of above is correct - also all wrong, *it depends on the dog & the owner.*
True with all breeds I think.

Yes we have to allow for breed characteristics but every dog within a breed is different. How many people buy say a Labrador (Marley and Me) thinking that they are buying a brand of toothpaste and you will get what it says on the tin. When said breed grows up completely different because of nature/nuture infuences they are so disappointed.

The chap in rescue centre was probably trying to say "not suitable for first time dog owner"?

Another common one is for people, having owned one of a breed, to go and get the same breed next time and then be upset when the new dog is nothing like the old one. A friend of ours went out and got a Border Collie because he always had one at home with his mum and dad. Got very upset when the dog wrecked his brand new house. Couldn't understand why a spot of ball throwing morning and evening didn't work to tire the dog out like the one at home when he was a kid :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Your comment is true patp.
We have four Shelties and each one has a different character and temperament.
But the basics of the breed are in them all.
Should have called them YAP one to four

Dave P


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I think every breed has typical traits - we have two dachshunds dog is lovely temperament but biatch is pure evil noodle - she getting better - my mum had same about 30 years ago. Someone said when they were imported years ago one breeder bred from an evil one and its all over the country now - which can well believe. 

I like all dogs its the owners I have a problem with! :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Just taken a look at the rescue centres website ... they will only rehome in Lincolnshire due to the fact that they have to do home visits. This narrows it down a little!

I was particulary taken with the husky / staffie cross called 'Cracker' ... how the heck did that happen?!! :lol: I guess where there is a will there's a stepladder.

http://www.keithsrescuedogs.org/html/our_dogs.html


----------

